# Adobe After Effects kein Ton



## realkhain (2. Juni 2004)

Hi All!

Ich krieg es einfach nicht hin bei after effects zu einer komposition normalen wav Ton einzubinden. Im Projektfenster spielt er es einwandfrei ab, aber in der komposition (vorschau) und später auch beim fertigen film nicht. Habe es mit mehreren Sample Typen probiert, hilft nix. (48khz, 44khz usw. 16-bit stereo).

Seltsamerweise lässt sich dieses Audio bei premiere ganz leicht einbinden 

Was kann das sein   

Gruß Khaindar


----------



## goela (2. Juni 2004)

Schon mal die Projekteinstellungen kontrolliert? Möglicherweise hast Du nur Videoexport selektiert!


----------



## realkhain (2. Juni 2004)

Ja habe ich definitiv! Der Ton sollte ja ausserdem schon bei der Vorschau kommen!

Aber danke für die schnelle Antwort

Khain


----------



## realkhain (2. Juni 2004)

Hi nochmals!

Es ist ganz seltsam. Wenn ich in Premiere meine wav Datei importiere und dann als avi (ja ohne Bild) abspeicher und dann in AE einbinde, klappt alles super mim Sound.
Aber sobald ich ein reines wav einbinden will, spielt er's partout nicht ab. Unter "Wellenform" wird auch keine "Audiowelle" angezeigt, wohl aber wenn ich's als avi importier!?

Naja wenigstens hab ich jetzt ne temporäre Lösung....

Habe es auch mit mp3's probiert und siehe da AE spielt es direkt ab. Das Problem ist nur, daß die Quali unerträglich ist. Nur Knackser, Aussetzer usw.

Es muß doch schon mehr User gegeben haben, die ein solches Problem mit wavs hatten. Adobe sollte das mal fixen! (Habe AE 6.0 PRO)

Gruß Khaindar


----------



## Chocobanana (5. Juni 2004)

Jaja, das Problem das jeder hat aber keiner eine Lösung dazu schreibt. Dann machs ich halt mal:

Quicktime installieren, auf "Benutzerdefinierte Installation" und ein Häckchen bei "Authoring" machen. 

Das war dann auch schon die ganze Hexerei.

Greetz,

          Choco


----------



## realkhain (5. Juni 2004)

Hey Super jetzt klappt alles, tausend Dank 

Gruß Khaindar


----------



## goela (5. Juni 2004)

> Jaja, das Problem das jeder hat aber keiner eine Lösung dazu schreibt. Dann machs ich halt mal:


Ist doch schön, wenn jeder mal eine Lösung zu einem Problem beitragen kann!


----------

